# PSE Infinity LD-2200



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

I bought an Infinity SR 1000 Brand new back in it's day. It was a great shooting bow


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Is that the one that has the Carbon recurve limbs with the blue stripe running thru it? You can see the stripe from the edge of the limbs.
If it is, than it was made by Dave Barnsdale for PSE.


----------



## egquebec (Oct 7, 2014)

Yesss... Sir


----------



## lundy (Sep 4, 2013)

I own a PSE XLR-900 I bought new in 1994, shoot it once in a while. Realtree camo, 43" ATA, 60-70#, top shelf condition.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Send us some pictures, please. I saw one when they first came out back in the old days.
Thanks for the nostalgia trip.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is a picture of the PSE 2200 bow of old. Awesome piece between PSE and Barnsdale.
Thank you for sharing.


----------

